# Call to B-17 owners



## Micdrow (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like the EAA is at it again. They are making a call to all B-17 owener to participate the 75th anniversory of its first flight in 1935. Link here for more info

B-17 'Flying Fortress' 75th Anniversary Part of Big Celebration at EAA AirVenture 2010

I cant wait all those DC-3's and then top it off with B-17's. Should be a very cool year. I better start dusting off my hiking gear for all the walking Im going to have to do this year.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 29, 2010)

Man, if I only had money. You better take pictures Paul!


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh yeah I'll pop down with my Fort for a while............


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

No worries, Aaron, we got WWII weekend!  Its nice. Well, it won't have 5,000 C-47s but there will be at least 2 T-6s! well, one at least. But we're all going, right?.....right.

Wonder how many Fortress' will eventually show up? That will be amazing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2010)

Njaco said:


> No worries, Aaron, we got WWII weekend!  Its nice. Well, it won't have 5,000 C-47s but there will be at least 2 T-6s! well, one at least. But we're all going, right?.....right.
> 
> Wonder how many Fortress' will eventually show up? That will be amazing.



The most Ive ever seen has been 6 B-17's in years past.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd love to just be on the flightline and hear all those engines!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, hopfully this will be a better year and I will be able to take the week off and go every day. We will see how the tables go but I usually make it at a mimum of 2 days since its only about a 30 minute drive for me.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Man, if I only had money. You better take pictures Paul!



I'll second that!


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 2, 2010)

> Man, if I only had money.




If only I didnt have a Wife,


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> I'll second that!



Will do!!!


----------



## seesul (Feb 3, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Aaron Brooks Wolters said:
> 
> 
> > Man, if I only had money. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, but when I want to do something fun and cool, she shoots me down. She has become a Ace doing that.


----------

